# Head under water



## pixiedust (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had Rocky about a month. He's 10 weeks, getting huge and quilling. I've given im 2 baths so far with the Avenoe. The first bath went off without a hitch and while I wouldn't go so far as to say he liked it, he tolerated it really well.
Last night when I first put him in the water he submerged his head under water for a moment. I don't think it was on purpose because he seemed a little panicked. I've been watchign him and he seems fine, but I just wondered if I should be concerned about possible respitory problems or anything if he got any water up his nose or anything when that happened.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm no expert but i would guess if he is breathing without any problems that he will be ok,hopefully.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Watch for ear infections too. Water up the nose generally does not cause a problem but watch just in case. 

Be careful as you set him in the water and try and do it slowly so he does raise his head. Some are stubborn though. I've had a couple that purposely keep their heads under and then would take a gasp of air and duck back under. :roll: They are the ones that no longer got put in the water and I poured glass fulls over them instead. :lol:


----------

